# Anyone ever own a mid-80's Searay Seville Cuddy Cabin?



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

If so, how did you like it? I'm looking to upgrade from a 1979 - 17' Sea Nymph aluminum and looked at a '84 Searay Cuddy, I/O. Solid boat, garage kept, gel coat shines, set up with elect. riggers. Current owner had it for 10 yrs. & currently lost his fishing partner so is giving up the boat. Boat & trailer w/riggers, poles & tackle - $5000. Taking it out for a test ride Friday evening.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

worst boat searay ever made.they were an attempt by searay to compete in the entry level boat market. bad stringer design and a lack of them made them prone to flexing, breaking and rotting.the ride is much poorer than other searays because of the lowered weight and support. if the boat is a trailer boat you might have better luck but overall the boat was a loser.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

What do you mean by trailer boat. Yes it's on a trailer, stored inside. floor is solid (jumped up & down on it. Used about three times a year. Boat price is $3500, right in the range of every thing else I've seen. 4 BigJon elect. riggers, Half a dozen salmon poles, tackle, Gps. radio fish finder, cannon balls for another $1500. Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I had a 21 Sea-ray seville I bought new in 86 with the 165 hp merc i/0 wt closed cooling system. Other then a new starter every other year and a small leak in the cooling system, I had 1800+ hours on it and still purred like a kitten. I did replace the floor after 10+ years and recarpeted. Also the paint faded so had emron paint applied. The boat was flawless and we left Toledo or Monroe many times and spent the weekend at cedar point or on lake st clare. That boat was on every Great Lake except Ontario and given the chance.......Id buy it back!
Key is,,,,,,,,,,,,*Preventitive Maintance*


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

IMHO, Sea Ray made a pretty good boat in the mid 80's definately much better than boats produced in the late 80's (88 and up) and early 90's.

Soft Decks and Rotting Floors can be a problem on boats with abused/poorly maintained boats or cockpits that are not self-bailing.

If you like the boat and have any doubts then find a Surveyor and have them take a look. The money you would spend on a surveyor is far less than buying "problems" or "junk".


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Already decided not to buy it. Hadn't been started and had to be primed alot to get er going. out on the water it kept stalling upon accel. & missing at high speed. Then wouldn't shift into neutral. Pulled open the engine cover & found the exhaust boot leaking water. Needless to say it pay to test drive.


----------

